# Work Setup



## Evilnun (May 25, 2015)

Basic but effective -

Porlex hand grinder

Hario V60

Aeropress

Also - love an old novelty mug - got tons of them!









(Ignore the old defunct Morphy Richards machine in the background!)


----------

